# 1915-16 Sears Chief



## cr250mark (Jul 28, 2019)

Wanted to share these for reference .
Pretty sure it’s earliest 1915 based on distance between upper tube and lower brace where it meets seat tube , plus feather coloring on headbadge.

Sturmey Archer 3 speed TriCoaster

Always like to hear feedback
Have not wiped or cleaned this bike what so ever. 

Great great scripted  Chief saddle with personalized “ JR” Intials on saddle top

FYI - this one this time won’t be leaving my collection. Regretted selling my first one some years back. 

Thanks for Looking.

Mark


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Suhweet! If you need to move a tricycle to make room let me know... V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Jul 28, 2019)

Once again Mark you blow us away with an incredible find. Nice work!


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 28, 2019)

Gorgeous! Beautiful machine! That’s a real treasure.  Thanks for sharing the pictures with the community.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 28, 2019)

I think I just burst a blood vessel.
Chris


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## cr250mark (Jul 28, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> View attachment 1037622




Lmao


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 28, 2019)

beautiful.


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 29, 2019)

Wow - just...wow.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 29, 2019)

An incredible find. Congrats Mark.

Is the chainring OG ? I would think it would be inch pitch given the year.


----------



## cr250mark (Jul 29, 2019)

dfa242 said:


> An incredible find. Congrats Mark.
> 
> Is the chainring OG ? I would think it would be inch pitch given the year.




Original chaining for Chief


----------



## ssum2 (Jul 29, 2019)

Lucky you thanks for sharing pics


----------



## bricycle (Jul 29, 2019)

A Great one surfaces!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 29, 2019)

66TigerCat said:


> An incredible find. Congrats Mark.
> 
> Is the chainring OG ? I would think it would be inch pitch given the year.




Half inch like Mead's


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 29, 2019)

"FYI - this one this time won’t be leaving my collection. Regretted selling my first one some years back."

How Many Times I Read This????  Money Talks Here!!
Good Luck!


----------



## cr250mark (Jul 29, 2019)

carlitos60 said:


> "FYI - this one this time won’t be leaving my collection. Regretted selling my first one some years back."
> 
> How Many Times I Read This????  Money Talks Here!!
> Good Luck!




Lol, I know Carlitos


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 30, 2019)

Very nice indeed. One thing that rear reflector needs to be trimmed a bit before installing new tires on it. Other than that, loving it. Welcome to the club of Chief owners  
Sped Man


----------

